# Latest Update On my Pony Sassy



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

10 days have passed, giving my Pony Sassy her meds for Pnuemonia.
Called the vet, to come back out she's still breathing hard, and a lot of green-yellow mucus is still coming out of her nose. I asked for a certain vet this time, and I was here when she came.
I told her that Sassy's neck was really swollen up by her head, on both sides.
No fever, but very hard breathing.
Her diagnosis is Guttural Pouch Infection.
Gave me an option, go MAXIMUM on antibiotics for 5 days, or take to the University Of Illinois to have surgery with the tubes etc to remove the bacteria. She said it could be thousands of dollars possibly at the U of I.
Sassy is 25 yrs old.
So we are saying our prayers, 10 pills a day of antibiotics, and a 10cc's shot of other antibiotics.
If in 5 days she doesn't pull out, we need to talk about the last option we don't even want to consider!
WOW!
We've had her for 5 yrs and she is our child riding pony. Pony carting pony.
Figured we had a lot more years together than this.
Anyway, this is LIFE! Very much SUCKS at this time.
Many tears have been shed already. So I just sit and watch her till dark, enjoying her pasture eating time. I'm not giving up, but I am realizing that there is an end.
We have put 6 dogs down here at home, have 2 left. I love my animals, and enjoy them more than sitting around with people.
Could use some prayers here!
Thanks for listening!
Terry


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Terry, I'm so sorry that Sassy is still sick. At least you know what's going on now. I'm praying that the intense round of meds will work and that Sassy will have many more happy years with you.

If she doesn't improve and you have to make that terrible decision, know that you have done all you could, and that is all any of us can do. But don't give up hope!

I'll keep praying until you say otherwise!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

A guttural pouch infection is serious but it's not a guaranteed death sentence even without surgery. Give the antibiotics 2-3 days by then you'll have an idea if they're going to work. If they haven't, well you'll have to make that horrible decision. 

I am so sorry that you and your family are going through this. Keep us updated OK? I'm thinking good thoughts for Sassy.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

TerryR said:


> 10 days have passed, giving my Pony Sassy her meds for Pnuemonia.
> Called the vet, to come back out she's still breathing hard, and a lot of green-yellow mucus is still coming out of her nose. I asked for a certain vet this time, and I was here when she came.
> I told her that Sassy's neck was really swollen up by her head, on both sides.
> No fever, but very hard breathing.
> ...


Sassy is the pony on the right, she is a Hackney


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Terry, it may take Sassy being given heavy duty IV antibiotics to kick this thing. My yearling filly is on her third round of yet a different antibiotic, still having a few minor issues. She did MUCH better though after a weekend at the vet with an IV port, and shots of the antibiotics directly into the port. MAKE SURE Sassy is getting a good probiotic so she does not develop diarrhea. That is a bad, bad thing with these guys. I used Full Bucket and ProBios. Full Bucket worked MUCH faster than ProBios. 

Don't count her out until at least 7 days of the heavy meds. Some don't come around as fast as others.....


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

aoconnor1 said:


> Terry, it may take Sassy being given heavy duty IV antibiotics to kick this thing. My yearling filly is on her third round of yet a different antibiotic, still having a few minor issues. She did MUCH better though after a weekend at the vet with an IV port, and shots of the antibiotics directly into the port. MAKE SURE Sassy is getting a good probiotic so she does not develop diarrhea. That is a bad, bad thing with these guys. I used Full Bucket and ProBios. Full Bucket worked MUCH faster than ProBios.
> 
> Don't count her out until at least 7 days of the heavy meds. Some don't come around as fast as others.....


Thanks very much for your wisdom on this. Sorry to hear about your filly. I will keep her in my prayers also.
My good friend here that has 8 horses, tells me to be POSITIVE! She's got a lot of good life yet, keep fighting!
Thanks again! Terry


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Ponies are tough critters so hang in there. Prayers being said for her health and for all of you that love her. She sure is a cutie!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the way they lined up so nicely for the picture. Very cooperative of them. 
Many, many, many years ago, I had a horse that got a gutteral pouch infection. But it was no where as bad as he had no breathing issues. He did get over it although the swelling never totally disappeared on one side. 
I hope she improves fast.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I had a horse that had a gutteral pouch infection and it was every bit as bad as you can imagine. It came on fast, he dropped 150 lbs in what seemed to be overnight and I really did think we were going to lose him but he did recover. It was a slow recovery and even slower to regain weight but it was misdiagnosed at the onset. 

I would encourage you to to take the hit it hard route and see where that takes you but I wouldn't put a horse that age through surgery. My gelding was young and I still refused to consider surgery because as crass as it may sound, I already had about $5,000.00 into his treatment and he just wasn't worth even half of that but for some reason my ex was convinced that this big muscular Impressive bred piece of misery was something special.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

She is a cutie patootie, hope she makes a full recovery. Had a gelding that had a g.p. infection at 11, nasty but he made it.

And, this is meant in kindness, but please go to a hardware store and get yourself a few big hooks, like to hang bicycles, and hang that ladder off the ground. It's giving me a heart attack where it is! Murphy loves an opportunity, and Sassy or the others will surely find a way to de-glove a leg...


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

What did the vet say about gutteral pouch lavage?


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

RideBarefoot said:


> She is a cutie patootie, hope she makes a full recovery. Had a gelding that had a g.p. infection at 11, nasty but he made it.
> 
> And, this is meant in kindness, but please go to a hardware store and get yourself a few big hooks, like to hang bicycles, and hang that ladder off the ground. It's giving me a heart attack where it is! Murphy loves an opportunity, and Sassy or the others will surely find a way to de-glove a leg...


10-4 on the ladder. I have 190 walnut trees I'm pruning, and it was fast storage.
Butttttttt no excuse. I will take care of it, Thanks!


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

where I want to said:


> What did the vet say about gutteral pouch lavage?


She ruled out the pneumonia that the other young vet diagnosed. After I showed her the swollen neck, it was like a light bulb set off. She said she would have followed up with the same antibiotics that the 1st vet administered.
All she told me was, we could go to the University of Illinois for a cleanout, surgery. Costing over 1000.00+ dollars or more.
Being 25 yrs old, second option. 
Or that we would go maximum antibiotics, for 5 days. If she was getting better, we'll keep her on antibiotics. That we were just on a trial run to see if she acts like she's pulling out of it.
If in 5 days no improvement, it was time to talk about putting her down.
So far no improvement, and she's not eating as much.
So swollen that her esophagus is closing up, possibly. So she'll stop eating.
So far no blood. I guess when the bacteria eats the pouch wall out where there are blood vessels and arteries that are attacked next, she'll start having a bloody nose.
It was a lot to take in.
Probiotics are purchased now. And just keeping her HAPPY with watermelon! Her favorite!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Well, crap. I had hoped for better news. 

Please let us know how she's doing tomorrow, OK?


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Dang, it may get worse before it gets better, but I hope it DOES get better. Im so sorry, this must be really difficult for you guys. Praying for that pony.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It's not an easy thing to treat, especially in the heat of summer but it's not impossible for the horse to recover. 

My gelding was eroded so quickly and so badly that my vet ran tests and asked me to call him first thing in the morning. When I did, he told me he wanted to confirm the horse was still alive because he didn't want to wast money on tests for a horse he was sure wouldn't make it through the night. 

I would encourage you to take a few minutes every day, before or after treatment to simply groom your pony. The old rancher firmly believes that if you treat a horse like you believe they're going to live, it kinda encourages something in them to try a bit harder too.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I wonder if getting her to breathe in some steam would help loosen and drain some of the infection? A vaporizer you could add Vicks to would be easy if you already have one or just a bucket of hot water you could hold under her nose until it cooled off. 

Have any of you out there tried something like that?


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Maybe warm towels wrapped around her jaw line.

Sorry for rambling here, just trying to think of some things that might help that you would have handy at home.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

OBOY here we go guys!
Watermelon, she ate and had pills inside. Caught on today! front lip curled all up.
I had sweet feed doing wonders! She sits in her stall, and her nose runs like a faucet. She blew snot all over me, trying to give her meds.
Her feeder is full, sweet feed, meds, hay, watermelon. She won't eat it!
Been looking at euthanizing. I'm so sick of vet bills etc.
We are killed on this episode.
If the vet says time to go, what does it take for the owner to do it?
Just asking? I have many other animals, and my friend says he can euthanize.
When its not your pet, etc. this may be a way to go.
This is KILLING ME!
Terry


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

TerryR said:


> OBOY here we go guys!
> Watermelon, she ate and had pills inside. Caught on today! front lip curled all up.
> I had sweet feed doing wonders! She sits in her stall, and her nose runs like a faucet. She blew snot all over me, trying to give her meds.
> Her feeder is full, sweet feed, meds, hay, watermelon. She won't eat it!
> ...



If it comes to euthanizing, it's best to let someone not emotionally attached do it and someone who has some knowledge and experience would be best. 

We put our own down but we have an agreement between the old rancher, my cousin and I that if its a dear old pet, we get one of others to handle it so there are no bad shots.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

So sorry. It may just be time to let her go. I would definitely want the vet to do the euthanasia, but that's just me. I would rather know it is done painlessly and correctly the first time. Again, that's just me. Anyway you think you need to take care of this, that is what to do. I'm so sorry....


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm so sorry Terry. It's a decision that never gets easier to make.

There are pros and cons to DIY and having a Vet put her down. There's a small chance that she's one that will react to the euthanasia meds, _it is unlikely_ and it's not pleasant. A well placed bullet is an instantaneous death and that is a blessing but hard for most people to do.

Remember that you're being a responsible horse owner, it doesn't make it any easier tho.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

wr said:


> If it comes to euthanizing, it's best to let someone not emotionally attached do it and someone who has some knowledge and experience would be best.
> 
> We put our own down but we have an agreement between the old rancher, my cousin and I that if its a dear old pet, we get one of others to handle it so there are no bad shots.


Thanks for that input. It was the same with my grandfather and uncles. They all farmed, and they took care of each other in situations like this.
Reality is just setting in. Woke up at 4AM just thinking about her. I watched her this morning, she's so full of mucus, she has to lap up water with her lower lip. She can't breath through her nostrils to suck up her water.
I'm hanging in there, but sure is hard to watch, as you others have told me also with your dealings.
Its so wet here, we've had the 2nd wettest month in June since weather was recorded. As of right now there's no way to dig a hole if it comes to this.
We had 23 days of rain out of 30. July is starting out just as bad also.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm so sorry Terry. It's a decision that never gets easier to make.
> 
> There are pros and cons to DIY and having a Vet put her down. There's a small chance that she's one that will react to the euthanasia meds, _it is unlikely_ and it's not pleasant. A well placed bullet is an instantaneous death and that is a blessing but hard for most people to do.
> 
> Remember that you're being a responsible horse owner, it doesn't make it any easier tho.


Thank You!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Terry, how is Sassy this morning? I still have my fingers crossed.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Terry, how is Sassy this morning? I still have my fingers crossed.


IP, my fingers are still crossed also! I wasn't wanting to say anything yet and JINX myself! 
I got in her stall this morning, her nose was DRY! She still has a gurgle sound breathing but a lot less than before.
Last night, I opened her gate and she walked out and went 200yds to the south pasture with the other horses. She ate grass for 2hrs. Usually she goes out, eats a little, then stops and sleeps. So, she shows signs of an appetite!
This is her last day of meds, I got from the vet. So when she comes in I will get them in her.
There is a GREAT Possibility here! But I'm still knocking on my ole wooden head!
Sorry I jumped the gun already getting to look into euthanizing. You guys told me, 5-7 days will tell. Today is her 5th day on the high dose meds.
Thank you all, so much for all the prayers! We're not out of the woods, but getting closer, I Think!
Terry
PS She sure knows how to make my eyes water a lot!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm glad things are looking up this morning.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

TerryR said:


> IP, my fingers are still crossed also! I wasn't wanting to say anything yet and JINX myself!
> I got in her stall this morning, her nose was DRY! She still has a gurgle sound breathing but a lot less than before.
> Last night, I opened her gate and she walked out and went 200yds to the south pasture with the other horses. She ate grass for 2hrs. Usually she goes out, eats a little, then stops and sleeps. So, she shows signs of an appetite!
> This is her last day of meds, I got from the vet. So when she comes in I will get them in her.
> ...


I would call the vet and get another dose of meds to go another 7 days, if Sassy is indeed feeling better. 

Great news though!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

So glad she's doing better!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I do so hope she keeps doing better. Best to Sassy and you.

Are you doing probiotics?


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Excellent news! Old girl has a lot of fight in her 

I agree with above, I would ask for another round of meds to make sure it's kicked. Best of luck for a full recovery!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

If you can get more meds for Sassy, you could try using a 60cc catheter tipped syringe to dose with. I use about 1.5 tablespoons of plain, fat free yogurt (though vanilla may be ok for her as it won't be as bitter) as the probiotic base. I mix my powdered meds into the yogurt then spoon that into the syringe. If you have pills, just put them in a little cup and drizzle a dab of warm water on them, they should dissolve quickly and then you can mix into the yogurt and syringe it to her. This is the only sure way I know my horses have taken their meds, I don't ever, ever rely on feeding it to them in their feed for fear they will drop or spit out the medicine and eat just the feed

Oh goodness, I do so hope and pray for the healing of Miss Sassy! She is a lovely little thing


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

where I want to said:


> I do so hope she keeps doing better. Best to Sassy and you.
> 
> Are you doing probiotics?


Yes, I put a scoop on her feed. No problems there, YET!
And THANK YOU for the kind comment!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Having gone through this, I understand getting to the point where you figure it's not going to resolve but your question still warranted and answer.

I will advise you to watch for ulcers after the treatment because the oral antibiotics seem to have that effect on some horses.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

WR thanks for the ulcer watch. I'm to a point of "WHATS NEXT!"
2 horse with rainrot. 1 horse with Guttural Pouch. Now ulcers!
I'll be sure to let my wife know, we are next with ULCERS! HEE! HEE!
Got a backhoe lined up if needed.
Vet called today, can't make till tomorrow.
I have 1 shot left of meds with syringe.
Its in her now. 
She really growled at me when I let the other horses out when I got home, saying "don't forget me!" I wanna go out to the pasture to Dad!
She was dry as a bone in her nose, breathing better. Don't know how, its 105 heat index today.
I'm having a hard time breathing!
Anyway, will give an update tomorrow, after the vet comes. I told her, I need her input! I'm just seeing all the GOOD STUFF!
Thanks again guys!
Terry


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

That's great news! Never write the old ones off, they are a tenacious bunch! I agree with continuing the meds for another 5-7 days. At this point you definitely don't want to stop until you are sure the infection is completely gone.

I'm still sending up prayers for Sassy's continued recovery!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

TerryR said:


> WR thanks for the ulcer watch. I'm to a point of "WHATS NEXT!"
> 2 horse with rainrot. 1 horse with Guttural Pouch. Now ulcers!
> I'll be sure to let my wife know, we are next with ULCERS! HEE! HEE!
> Got a backhoe lined up if needed.
> ...


Great news on Sassy! Still praying!

For Rain rot I have found that Nu-Stock works extremely well in killing it. I apply it without rubbing off the scabs first, just apply it thick right over the whole area. Repeat every couple of days for a few times, it will be gone. Wear gloves to apply, it is a sulfur based paste and smells yucky!!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

TerryR said:


> WR thanks for the ulcer watch. I'm to a point of "WHATS NEXT!"
> 2 horse with rainrot. 1 horse with Guttural Pouch. Now ulcers!
> I'll be sure to let my wife know, we are next with ULCERS! HEE! HEE!
> Got a backhoe lined up if needed.
> ...


I had one that was literally one thing after another. It started with a stifle injury and once that was resolved, he got the gutteral pouch infection, ulcers, following that he managed to scratch his cornea, which turned into a massive eye infection over night and I have a fairly strong constitution but watching a vet inject antibiotics directly into the eye just about did me in.

His personality was vile, his training was wanting he had HYPP and I honestly can't remember now what the straw was the broke the camel's back but I do know the morning I discovered the last problem, I walked into the pasture and shot him myself because I couldn't justify putting any more money into a horse that was simply trying to die.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Well the vet arrived today! She was so astounded! She said she wasn't expecting this much of a recovery! A+++++ for Sassy!
Put her on 10 day meds again. This time NO Steroids! 1 shot of amphicilan and 10 more pills each day.
My next dilemma, is her neck has had 25 shots in it. Divide by 2 for both sides. I told the vet about it and she said to start giving em in the rump.
Never done this before. Has anyone had a problem with this?
Doesn't sound like fun to me. My last 3 yr old Arabian gelding, kicked me with his full leg extended, square in the middle of the chest. I laid there in the snow for a half hour, when my wife found me. I was hurting!
Then my horse trainer told me to get rid of him. We clashed personalities for sure she said. He liked the girls! Didn't care for the guys!
So, I need to stick her in the rump tomorrow. Any helping tips would be greatly appreciated!
Again, THANK YOU everyone from Sassy, Brenda & Terry, for your prayers and support! It's fun to win! My wife beat breast cancer, so we figured and hoped Sassy could prevail this setback also!
We need a pink ribbon run for Sassy!
take care Terry


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Lead the pony up to a gate and you get on the other side of it. Climb on the gate about parallel with her belly and high enough if she cow kicks you'll be out of range. Reach back to give the injection. There are other injection sites. I tried to add a link but the forum didn't like it and I got an error code but if you do a bing search of 'injection sites on horses" it will bring up lots of images of where all you can give IM shots.


----------



## sharplady (May 20, 2011)

This guy is wordy but shows how to stay safe. 


[YOUTUBE][ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMrZ6A9BoFY[/ame][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

TerryR said:


> Well the vet arrived today! She was so astounded! She said she wasn't expecting this much of a recovery! A+++++ for Sassy!
> Put her on 10 day meds again. This time NO Steroids! 1 shot of amphicilan and 10 more pills each day.
> My next dilemma, is her neck has had 25 shots in it. Divide by 2 for both sides. I told the vet about it and she said to start giving em in the rump.
> Never done this before. Has anyone had a problem with this?
> ...


I'm so glad that Sassy is on the mend.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

A vet showed me how to stand on the other side of the horse and reach over the top of the rump to give a shot. If the horse kicks at the the shot, it's on the side you're not. I also do the thump, thump, shot method where I bump the horse in rhythm with the hand holding the needle two times before inserting so the horse is not surprised and given a shot simultaneously. 
I will mention that the rump needs more firmness in injecting than the neck. I went to whack in a shot once and the syringe just bounced off, the needle seperated and I spent the next half hour literally looking for a needle in a haystack. Well a pile of urine christened straw anyway.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I actually prefer to give shots in the chest instead of the hip. It's way safer and actually seems to be a lot easier on the horse.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

wr said:


> I actually prefer to give shots in the chest instead of the hip. It's way safer and actually seems to be a lot easier on the horse.


Me too.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> I actually prefer to give shots in the chest instead of the hip. It's way safer and actually seems to be a lot easier on the horse.


You're much less likely to break off a needle in the chest than the hip too. Plus if there's a problem at the injection site the chest drains better.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Terry, how is Sassy this morning?


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm also wondering how miss Sassy is doing today? Hope she is still on the mend!!


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

aoconnor1 said:


> I'm also wondering how miss Sassy is doing today? Hope she is still on the mend!!


Just got her fed, 5 pills, sprayed down for flies, and out she went to the pasture.
I tried her shot in the rear, as she is so easy to inject. Got 3/4 of the meds in, and she flexed her cheek and spun around, I couldn't keep the syringe in.
So,I went back to her neck to finish.
I've been feeling around on her chest to see where to shoot her there.
I have pics, from the internet. I'm still uncomfortable going there. Just need someone to show me 1 time and then I'm good, usually!
I will u-tube to see.
Her nose is still dry, still sounds a little heavy breathing. But she rolls out in the grass and at least has some energy.
I syringe in the probiotics now. Probiotics, molasses, and water.
She still holds in in her mouth, I pinch her nose and lip shut, finally I hear and feel the swallow. Figured she'd give in to the molasses taste by now.
Anyway, so far so GOOD!
Looking at 100+ heat indexes here. So they'll be in the barn in time under the fans.
Her previous owner couldn't believe I had fans for the horses! He just thought that was absurd!
Helps out on the flies, here in this wet Illinois time.
My Arab, now has a creamy right eye, dripping out. Flies again!
Gonna have to go with the fly mask. 
Thanks for inquiring, off to install a water line to the second barn. 
Terry


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Well so far so good, except...................! Went into the barn yesterday, Sassy was standing there, I scared the daylights out of her! Thought that was odd. The side she was looking at me, she couldn't see! Her eyeball area, was so swelled like a tennis ball. Most of the swelling is above the eye, the eyebrow area, The eye was swelled shut.
She had this happen a few years back. Tear duct, or something plugged. 
Had an appointment to go pick up hay. Farmers are finally baling.
Picked up 50 bales, and gave me time to think. I remember putting TEA BAGS on her eye. Steeped 6 tea bags, and started to soak her eye. I kept stuffing inside the eyelid to get it inside. She wasn't happy about that.
Did it 5 times yesterday. The eye is open but still swelled.
What's next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This poor pony has no luck at all!
Raining right now, getting ready to head out. I'll keep ya posted.
Terry
PS Farmer says the rain has been so bad here. A lot of farmers are just grinding the grass fields. No baling. Weeds, mold, etc. 
Says it could be a BAD year for hay, and you know what that means!
MO MONEY!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Poor Sassy:-( She can't win! Hope her eye gets back to normal soon. Have you flushed it with an eye wash to make sure there's no debris in it? 

At least she is feeling better otherwise!!!


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Today, 7-19.
Her eye is open and the swelling has gone down 75%.
LOOKING GOOD!
Will steep more tea bags, and go soak her down.
This trick works everyone!
It's the tannin in tea, that works like an antibiotic.
Here's the website.
Terry
http://www.mainehorserescue.com/Helpful-tips----.php


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Great update! So glad little Sassy is such a fighter!!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I've used tea bags on eye irritations as well. They work on sunburn too. 

I'm glad Sassy is feeling better.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Hot compresses work well too. We just had to have a badly plugged tear duct flushed last week.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Be very careful with the eye infection. They seem to follow a guttural pouch infection and can go very bad very fast.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

aoconnor1 said:


> Poor Sassy:-( She can't win! Hope her eye gets back to normal soon. Have you flushed it with an eye wash to make sure there's no debris in it?
> 
> At least she is feeling better otherwise!!!


No I haven't washed it out. I will get some saline and flush.
Good tip! Thanks!
Terry


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

wr said:


> Be very careful with the eye infection. They seem to follow a guttural pouch infection and can go very bad very fast.


Interesting! The vet never said anything about watching for this!
Thanks!
Terry


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

TerryR said:


> Interesting! The vet never said anything about watching for this!
> Thanks!
> Terry


I'm only speaking from experience and had the same thing crop up just after the gutteral pouch infection and it went so bad so fast that within 24 hours, the horse had such a massive infection in the eye that he lost vision and almost lost the eye. 

Watch it and watch it carefully. If it advances to anything more than a vague goopy eye, do not wait and do not hesitate to call your vet immediately.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm very careful with eye infections. I give them 24 hours of trying to treat it myself and if it's not fixed, call the vet. They can turn ugly fast.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I agree about treating an eye infection quickly. I just had the right eye removed on a mini stallion I took in as a medical case last August. He had been with his previous owners for years and years, (he is 27 now), but for some reason the lady didn't treat his eye when he got a scratch and then it turned ugly fast. She let it go for 2 YEARS before he came to me. I treated it for 9 months and called it good, we took it out. It wasn't going to heal. If they had treated it quickly when it happened, he would have his eye still. 

Here's my little dude...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

aoconnor1 said:


> I agree about treating an eye infection quickly. I just had the right eye removed on a mini stallion I took in as a medical case last August. He had been with his previous owners for years and years, (he is 27 now), but for some reason the lady didn't treat his eye when he got a scratch and then it turned ugly fast. She let it go for 2 YEARS before he came to me. I treated it for 9 months and called it good, we took it out. It wasn't going to heal. If they had treated it quickly when it happened, he would have his eye still.
> 
> Here's my little dude...


Omg...that poor little guy. Eye problems hurt! Good on you for helping him.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Horses seem to adapt fairly quickly to having one eye. It may give him a boost with any ladies around, since he gets to wink at them all the time now


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

aoconnor1, So very sorry to see that happen to your little guy!
Sure made my wife and I get busy for Sassy.
Sassy's right eye is now swollen shut. Real RED inside. Been applying tea bags. Left eye is open but very cloudy inside.
My wife found Neomycin and Polymyxin sulfates eye ointment.
Got her 1st dose in this afternoon. 
Will do in 4hrs again. 
Gonna get ahold of the vet for more, or have her come out.
We got her barn all cleaned out today, new rubber mats etc.
Boy this girl is having it hard, but hanging in there!
Terry


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good that you guys are being aggressive with the eye issue. Neo/poly/bacitracin is a good eye salve, but don't use it if it has a steroid in it until you know what you are dealing with...I used every eye ointment known to man to heal up my little man, all to no avail. Since you caught Sassy's fast, you should be able to get it healed up...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

TerryR said:


> aoconnor1, So very sorry to see that happen to your little guy!
> Sure made my wife and I get busy for Sassy.
> Sassy's right eye is now swollen shut. Real RED inside. Been applying tea bags. Left eye is open but very cloudy inside.
> My wife found Neomycin and Polymyxin sulfates eye ointment.
> ...


How is Sassy today?


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Just got home. She is just laying down on her new rubber barn floor. I just pet her and talk to her, she just lays there. 
Breathing is better! My home Vet says its conjunctivitis. Yellow YUK coming out of the eyes. Got the same cream I had. Neomycin & Polymyxin ointment.
Left eye is fully wide open!!!! YEA! Still swollen a bit. 
Right eye that started later, massive yellow YUK! It's still closed, and swollen. Just put new cream in, will follow up in 4 hrs, then 4hrs, then 4hrs.
I fed her watermelon, then she got antibiotics in the rear rump. Finally got that down pat, from U-Tube posted on here.
She takes it like a trooper! It's almost like she's asking for it!
She walked out of the barn, to the pasture with the others and is eating grass now for an hour.
This is a GREAT sign! She didn't want to go out at all yesterday!
Like I said when she just lays on the floor with her new mats, last nite I just stayed out there with her after 10:30 pm. She just lays there and lets you pet and talk to her, and she eats it up! She's not normally like this!
She's a pony, usually to herself mostly. So she knows, we feel her pain also!
God has been answering our prayers! THANK YOU, very much folks!!!
My other vet here in town told me, Terry, I have never heard of this being so BAD, and have know idea what you are going thru. I told her GOD is putting us through a TEST here at home, and we are winning! All the GREAT folks on this forum, and the vets coming thru for SASSY!
She's a KEEPER!
Thanks Terry


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good news again! What a little trooper that pony girl is! Good for her!!


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Today with new med in her eyes, they are fully WIDE OPEN! Creamy, but in great shape! Gave her shot, 10 pills, probiotics, and eye medicine.
She ate pineapple and her food, and off to the pasture!
Looking real good!
Thanks again for prayers, and likes!
Terry
My BAD news, our well is pumping sand!
What a BUMMER!
I can deal with this though!
I can control, and fix!
I like that!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

TerryR said:


> Today with new med in her eyes, they are fully WIDE OPEN! Creamy, but in great shape! Gave her shot, 10 pills, probiotics, and eye medicine.
> She ate pineapple and her food, and off to the pasture!
> Looking real good!
> Thanks again for prayers, and likes!
> ...


Good on Sassy, bad on the well.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

TerryR said:


> Today with new med in her eyes, they are fully WIDE OPEN! Creamy, but in great shape! Gave her shot, 10 pills, probiotics, and eye medicine.
> She ate pineapple and her food, and off to the pasture!
> Looking real good!
> Thanks again for prayers, and likes!
> ...


I'm thrilled to hear that Sassy has is on the mend but very sorry to hear about well problems and hope it can be resolved fairly quickly with a minimum of expense.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Terry, Glad to hear Sassy is on the mend...but now well problems too? You are being tested way to much IMO! I'll pray that things get better quickly.


----------



## Alpha Jo (Aug 19, 2013)

Praying with you. I did search Guttural Pouch Disease...there is a lot of info. You have probably already done that. I also apply Apple Cider Vinegar in any circumstance where infection is involved......definitely in drinking water (don't know how much for horses and don't know how much she would tolerate and still drink the water). Also if in an area that can be reached by syringe is worth a try...not full strength, use with distilled water, 3 to 1 or 4 to 1 ratio. 

Just a suggestion. I am not a doctor or vet. I just live by trial and error.
Wishing you the very best. Jo


----------



## Alpha Jo (Aug 19, 2013)

Our family for 2 or 3 generations, has used a boric acid solution in the eyes for adults, children and animals all with equally good results. (level teaspoon to 10 or 12 ounces of distilled or boiled water). It has always been very effective. I remember one use was always for kittens with infected eyes. We would bathe the entire eye and surrounding area with it 2 or 3 times a day. Again, I am not a doctor, but this has always worked for us. Jo


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Alpha Jo said:


> Praying with you. I did search Guttural Pouch Disease...there is a lot of info. You have probably already done that. I also apply Apple Cider Vinegar in any circumstance where infection is involved......definitely in drinking water (don't know how much for horses and don't know how much she would tolerate and still drink the water). Also if in an area that can be reached by syringe is worth a try...not full strength, use with distilled water, 3 to 1 or 4 to 1 ratio.
> 
> Just a suggestion. I am not a doctor or vet. I just live by trial and error.
> Wishing you the very best. Jo


Thanks for the input, I add 3-4 cups vinegar to the water. 50 gallons of H20.
Been told it's an old time myth, but I figure vinegar is cheap, and worth the try.
Thanks Terry


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hmm, I haven't heard of adding ACV for horses, but since it works well for dogs with yeast issues, I guess it would work in some fashion for horses with issues. 

The new colt I bought in today has double pneumonia and is very emaciated. I wonder if adding a little ACV to his bucket of water would help him some? Any thoughts? I don't want to hijack this thread though, so maybe start a new one with any answers?!


----------



## afptl (Apr 26, 2008)

We had a horse with the guttural pouch disease/sickness. We had the same choice--either a real expensive surgery or try the antibiotics. We went the antibiotics route, as we just couldn't justify spending the $$ when we have to buy groceries for a family. It worked well for us for awhile. He got better, and was doing great. Then one day my son went out to feed, she ate and was just fine. Went back out 1 hour or less later and he was dead. It was fast for him. It was the guttural pouch thing that got him.
We just couldn't do the surgery. I wouldn't either in a 25 year old horse. Our horse was about 3. Sounds like the horse is a trooper! The upside is the horse has probably had some type of issue with it before and lived--it's 25 years old and lived with it so far. So hopefully the pony will pull through with the meds.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

She's holding up very well so far, except now when we let her out to pasture, she comes back, and starts the swelling eyes, and closing. We give antibiotics to her eyes. She goes right back to perfect. Then let her back out to pasture, back in again with swelling eyes.
Talked with my home vet, she said sounds like allergies of some sort.
She had a horse allergic to grass!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That gelding lived his entire life on dry lot, no grass!
I can't imagine!
She eats hay inside the barn in a net no problem, wonder what's outside that messing with her?????
Anyway, just got her in the barn eating hay in a net. NO Problem so far!
She is really filling out larger with all this extra food and meds.
Have a great weekend! 
take care Terry


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

you may have mentioned this before, but my brain is boggled right now. How tall is the grass- tall enough that pony eyes are at the level of the grass or any weeds? May be all it is (keeping fingers crossed)


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Do you put a fly mask on her? Flies can cause a nasty discharge and swelling. RideBarefoot's suggestion could also be a strong possibility. I had a mare once that got a grass seed in her eye and I liked to have never got the thing flushed out mainly because it was a fight to pry her eyelid open since it was so painful for her.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Teej said:


> Do you put a fly mask on her? Flies can cause a nasty discharge and swelling. RideBarefoot's suggestion could also be a strong possibility. I had a mare once that got a grass seed in her eye and I liked to have never got the thing flushed out mainly because it was a fight to pry her eyelid open since it was so painful for her.


My thought to both posts. Flies, and high grass. Sassy's fly mask just arrived from stateline today. Will have it on her tomorrow, to see if it helps.
Lots of flies this year being wet. I'm using fly predators to help combat.
Grass is 2'+ tall. Could very well be the problem also.
Thanks for replying.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mine do the same with this tall, weedy grass we ave on some of our pastures. With all the rain, we couldn't get out to mow many of our better pasture, it got somewhat weedy and now we are fighting itching horses and runny eyes. It just never ends! I use flymasks, I love the Ozark Leather Company ones, they are more sheer, not as heavily padded over the poll and on the noseband, so less sweating in those areas. They are lightweight and never rub. I love them! 

Good luck with Miss Sassy! Sounds like you have done a terrific job with her, congrats!


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Hopefully this is my last post to you all! Thanks so much for being there for my wife and I and Sassy!
She is fully back to normal folks! 
We let her out, to be with the other horses. She is a Hackney, off she goes, with her full dainty gait. I have her fly mask on, and she runs to be with them, and is fully at HOME!
Call her in, others run back 100MPH. Sassy, says "NO" I don't want to!
Nose is 100% dry, eyes look really GREAT!
Tried cleaning her hooves last night, she put up a fight. I had to chase her around in her stall, hanging on to one hoof, and pick away.
That is my SASSY back!
Wouldn't change it for a minute! 
That's why she's SASSY!
LOVE HER TO DEATH!
I can still walk up to her, tuck her under my armpit, and just give her a forehead massage, she eats it up!
Thank you again!
Signing off!
Terry & Brenda & Sassy!
Now you know why I wanted to keep her around!
Sassy, Zoey our dog, and my niece, Stella!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

So glad for the happy ending.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

that pic is pure gold. Very happy for all!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

There is never a need to tell anyone here why you keep a pib horse. Sigh .... we pretty much identify with that. I'm so glad she has made such a marvelous turn around for you.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

There is no better ending. I'm glad your Sassy is back to normal.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

What a lovely ending for all Im so happy Miss Sassy is well, and that photo is adorable!! Yay!


----------



## Alpha Jo (Aug 19, 2013)

Is the quote an original with you ....if not, what is it from? I love it. Thanks, Jo


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Congrats on a happy ending! May Sassy be healthy and happy for many years to come!


----------

